# Close out



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

........


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Word of advice: get your final inspection and closeout documents in early to start your warranty period.
I did a small job in a school, and let the closeout items linger.
Luckily, I only have to replace three Chicago faucet handles that the kids ripped out.
The GC has to fix the toilet partitions that the kids (bigger than us) ruined by doing gymnastics on them. The kids also ripped out the louvered grilles on the wall.
Next time, I will run through the closeout process.


----------

